# Why Are Millenials Having Less Sex than Previous Generations?



## LivingWaters (Apr 2, 2017)

Millennials are having less sex than any generation in 60 years. Here’s why it matters. - LA Times


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

So to be clear, now the compounding stereotype is that Millennials are too ambitious and career focused to waste time on sex, and are also living with their parents and haven't worked a day in their lives... Ok.

It is interesting that this is happening and worth looking into, but the actual causes the articles suggest feel like a poor analysis.


----------



## LivingWaters (Apr 2, 2017)

Tropes said:


> So to be clear, now the compounding stereotype is that Millennials are too ambitious and career focused to waste time on sex, and are also living with their parents and haven't worked a day in their lives... Ok.
> 
> It is interesting that this is happening and worth looking into, but the actual causes the articles suggest feel like a poor analysis.


It's a tight market.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Seems the career oriented reason is a bit of a contradiction.

If I had to guess, I've noticed that this generation is less likely to have long-term relationships now too, and that's where most ongoing sex takes place. I've seen quite a few hook-ups take place in my age range, but unless you can constantly find new people every week, how much sex can you have with that lifestyle?

And technology in general is making people uninterested in any kind of normal social contact. People are too absorbed in phones and computers to care about going out and meeting people.


----------



## LivingWaters (Apr 2, 2017)

Librarylady said:


> Seems the career oriented reason is a bit of a contradiction.
> 
> If I had to guess, I've noticed that this generation is less likely to have long-term relationships now too, and that's where most ongoing sex takes place. I've seen quite a few hook-ups take place in my age range, but unless you can constantly find new people every week, how much sex can you have with that lifestyle?
> 
> And technology in general is making people uninterested in any kind of normal social contact. People are too absorbed in phones and computers to care about going out and meeting people.


I think another part of it is how HR departments have bled out into society and every woman pretends to clutch their pearls when a man says something provocative, and yet instinctively most women like to be dominated. Nice guys are very, very disgusting.


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

Because cultural marxists told us there's no genders left, and that one night stands are basically rape, and that one should be ashamed of sex, and that women should stop being women and become professional wrestlers and that masculine men are neanderthal good for nothing bastards that should check a whole lot of privileges. 

Now the creepy nerd dudes sees an opportunity to get laid, and since they can't fight and are all academics and journalists they team up with the ladies and creates Huffington post and Buzzfeed, now suddenly all men are brainwashed and starts to scrapbook and catch feelings as their testosterone plummets into oblivion from the shame of having a penis. 

As the testosterone reaches sub human levels from lavender body butter and scented candles they get so weak that they need protection instead of giving protection, but a scared man child doesn't turn women on, so women wan't to go back to how it was but they can't admit they were wrong because of fucked up social rules between women and now they aren't allowed to date masculine men because they are feminists and men are all rapists, which means they are stuck with feminine men, simultaneously as their ovaries dries out from receiving needy texts every 45 minutes.

Congratulations! Now you live in genderless marxist utopia where everyone lies to each other, biology is sexist, and nobody is sexually satisfied so the only thing men can do to feel alive again is to fight so they start to rage out against each other and start all kinds of wars because they are too depressed to come home because their wives won't give them blowjobs because blowjobs are sexist.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

It seem that article's own idea is that it is fear based.

But what are we supposed to fear? 

Lets rather turn it around. When media are so obsessed with sexual "performance" and how should we be all so self-entitled in bed does sex even sound like something enjoyable? 
And anyway, as quick distraction, it competes with a lot of things nowadays. So maybe we are waiting for something true and substantial... there are lot other things to do in life, lets just wait for someone that will make it feel worthwhile... oh wait, another decade passed?


----------



## LivingWaters (Apr 2, 2017)

Wiz said:


> Because cultural marxists told us there's no genders left, and that one night stands are basically rape, and that one should be ashamed of sex, and that women should stop being women and become professional wrestlers and that masculine men are neanderthal good for nothing bastards that should check a whole lot of privileges.
> 
> Now the creepy nerd dudes sees an opportunity to get laid, and since they can't fight and are all academics and journalists they team up with the ladies and creates Huffington post and Buzzfeed, now suddenly all men are brainwashed and starts to scrapbook and catch feelings as their testosterone plummets into oblivion from the shame of having a penis.
> 
> ...


Kek. This guy has sorted himself out.


----------



## LivingWaters (Apr 2, 2017)

SilverFalcon said:


> It seem that article's own idea is that it is fear based.
> 
> But what are we supposed to fear?
> 
> ...


It's weird how lots of the things we do now though are poor substitutes for a good old-fashioned shagging. (Social media, porn, rom-coms etc.)


----------



## Allonsy (Mar 30, 2017)

Why not?:ninja:


----------



## Starflier (Feb 16, 2017)

They're too busy watching porn and the porn is giving the boys limp dicks. So...


----------



## LivingWaters (Apr 2, 2017)

Starflier said:


> They're too busy watching porn and the porn is giving the boys limp dicks. So...


I agree--but it's only part of the problem.


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Starflier said:


> They're too busy watching porn


As opposed to which generation?


----------



## LivingWaters (Apr 2, 2017)

Euclid said:


> (you)


I see this response a lot. Something about the inevitability of 'the beautiful ones' that makes me question its applicability to humans. I think humans are more complex and capable of bucking trends than rats. And plus, our society isn't exactly a utopia.


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

LivingWaters said:


> I see this response a lot. Something about the inevitability of 'the beautiful ones' that makes me question its applicability to humans. I think humans are more complex and capable of bucking trends than rats. And plus, our society isn't exactly a utopia.


For a more complete understanding, I would suggest watching Stefan Molyneux gene wars series. You are right that we are better at bucking trends, but we also have to recognize the trend before we can buck it. It is obviously not an utopia, but a deceptive abundance that triggers an epigenetic change in reproductive strategy which is not able to sustain itself in the absence of predators. Also, for historical context, we have bucked the trend several times in the past, so it's definitively not unthinkable we could do it again:


----------



## LivingWaters (Apr 2, 2017)

Euclid said:


> For a more complete understanding, I would suggest watching Stefan Molyneux gene wars series. You are right that we are better at bucking trends, but we also have to recognize the trend before we can buck it. It is obviously not an utopia, but a deceptive abundance that triggers an epigenetic change in reproductive strategy which is not able to sustain itself in the absence of predators. Also, for historical context, we have bucked the trend several times in the past, so it's definitively not unthinkable we could do it again:


Thanks, I'll watch it.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Wiz said:


> Because cultural marxists told us there's no genders left, and that one night stands are basically rape, and that one should be ashamed of sex, and that women should stop being women and become professional wrestlers and that masculine men are neanderthal good for nothing bastards that should check a whole lot of privileges.
> 
> Now the creepy nerd dudes sees an opportunity to get laid, and since they can't fight and are all academics and journalists they team up with the ladies and creates Huffington post and Buzzfeed, now suddenly all men are brainwashed and starts to scrapbook and catch feelings as their testosterone plummets into oblivion from the shame of having a penis.
> 
> ...


^This has to be the most entertaining post I've read around here in awhile. :laughing:





Tropes said:


> As opposed to which generation?


^You win the internet today. A bit of a feat, considering it's Monday. :tongue:


----------



## LivingWaters (Apr 2, 2017)

Euclid said:


> For a more complete understanding, I would suggest watching Stefan Molyneux gene wars series. You are right that we are better at bucking trends, but we also have to recognize the trend before we can buck it. It is obviously not an utopia, but a deceptive abundance that triggers an epigenetic change in reproductive strategy which is not able to sustain itself in the absence of predators. Also, for historical context, we have bucked the trend several times in the past, so it's definitively not unthinkable we could do it again:


This video was fantastic. I've never thought of things in that large-scale before. Makes me think about moving to Russia.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Why does this not surprise me?

I am feeling rather weary of this subject, to be honest. I would argue that the majority of women and a small minority of men in my age bracket benefit from the current system. These people are having more sex than ever - so much sex, in fact, that they can't imagine their sex lives ever getting any better. Don't believe me, just ask them. So bear in mind that Millennials are only having less sex _on average_. There is a reason statisticians will caution in paying too much attention to the mean, in practice it is the median which will tell you the state of affairs. 

We can debate the causes endlessly, but what can we actually do to change things? That is the real question.

I have a few suggestions...

1. Delete Tinder and all other dating apps from your phone. Learn day game and you will never have to grovel before a faceless woman over the internet.
2. Refuse to date any woman who calls herself a feminist, and tell her that this is exactly why you are rejecting her XD
3. Rally and vote for political candidates who are pro-life, especially if they are also anti-contraceptive. Whether you are religious or not, hookup culture and casual sex could not exist without free, easy access to birth control. That is a fact.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

i think it's due to bad politics and the gender relationships going to shit. i also feel there has been break down on even platonic relationships between the sexes.

the ambitious thing sounds ridiculous.


----------



## LivingWaters (Apr 2, 2017)

Rock Of Ages said:


> Why does this not surprise me?
> 
> I am feeling rather weary of this subject, to be honest. I would argue that the majority of women and a small minority of men in my age bracket benefit from the current system. These people are having more sex than ever - so much sex, in fact, that they can't imagine their sex lives ever getting any better. Don't believe me, just ask them. So bear in mind that Millennials are only having less sex _on average_. There is a reason statisticians will caution in paying too much attention to the mean, in practice it is the median which will tell you the state of affairs.
> 
> ...


Yeah, abortion activists are like NPCs or zombies. It's like someone short-circuited their morality.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Librarylady said:


> Seems the career oriented reason is a bit of a contradiction.
> 
> If I had to guess, I've noticed that this generation is less likely to have long-term relationships now too, and that's where most ongoing sex takes place. I've seen quite a few hook-ups take place in my age range, but unless you can constantly find new people every week, how much sex can you have with that lifestyle?
> 
> *And technology in general is making people uninterested in any kind of normal social contact. People are too absorbed in phones and computers to care about going out and meeting people.*


But what if they are connecting with people online though? Texting, skype, forums, etc? There's a point where social contact is social, in person or otherwise.  Obviously not to the point of having sex as is the topic of the thread, but I wouldn't say just because people are busy with phones and computers that they're not socializing at the same time.

I've known people who have gotten married after meeting in World of Warcraft, for example, lol.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

There's oddly a spike in autism and aspergers starting on record with millennial. Coincidence, I think not.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

LivingWaters said:


> Yeah, abortion activists are like NPCs or zombies. It's like someone short-circuited their morality.


One radical SJW against another opposing radical SJW likely what they all have in common is confusing subjective morality as objective morality.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> But what if they are connecting with people online though? Texting, skype, forums, etc? There's a point where social contact is social, in person or otherwise. Obviously not to the point of having sex as is the topic of the thread, but I wouldn't say just because people are busy with phones and computers that they're not socializing at the same time.
> 
> I've known people who have gotten married after meeting in World of Warcraft, for example, lol.


Well, obviously you can't have sex if you're texting, skyping, or on forums. That was more my point in regards to "going out and meeting people". Communication in person has been replaced by digital conversation.

I'm an introvert that prefers digital conversation so I can't really complain too much, but I do think It's a factor. I've never even had sex myself, and I'm in my late 20's. Part of that had to do with my communication style and disinterest in talking to people in person for most of my life.


----------



## deviants (Dec 16, 2016)

Wait I thought all the snobby old people were disgusted with how freely this generation has sex??? Hmmmmm, something doesn't add up.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Sensational said:


> One radical SJW against another opposing radical SJW likely what they all have in common is confusing subjective morality as objective morality.


People can oppose abortion for a whole lot of different reasons. 

I am an atheist and personally dislike the religious right's principles zealotry and lack of pragmatism. You are correct in identifying them as the SJWs of the right, as both are obsessed with righteousness to the point of absolute moral rigidity. Righteousness can impede the intuition required to identify a sound course of action. I tend to clash with people who strongly identify with their value system. 

However, the alt-right has made a truce with the religious right at the moment. I believe this truce arose because both sides are concerned enough about the prevalence of casual sex, feminism and high divorce rates to put aside our philosophical differences for now. However it will eventually fall apart because for the religious right, sexual promiscuity is just another abstract moral issue. However, as it is a direct threat to my power, status, attractiveness and potential success (and that's what I care about), I will do what I must to win. In politics, the results matter more to me than being a virtuous person does.

The main reason my camp will prevail in the coming years is that we understand the hierarchy of needs. Food, water, sex, a family and a job are what really matter to people. Thus if you want to control the future, producing more people who share your blood is a safer bet than trying to convert/reform people who don't.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Rock Of Ages said:


> People can oppose abortion for a whole lot of different reasons.
> 
> I am an atheist and personally dislike the religious right's principles zealotry and lack of pragmatism. You are correct in identifying them as the SJWs of the right, as both are obsessed with righteousness to the point of absolute moral rigidity. Righteousness can impede the intuition required to identify a sound course of action. I tend to clash with people who strongly identify with their value system.
> 
> ...


Why would it need to be one or the other.

I think you buy the tag line these people use more so than they even believe their own BS.

I think you might underestimate how subjectively conservative I may be in some ways despite objectively being socially liberal. I.e. I myself do not promote abortion. I just do not go out of my way to solicit my opinion on it in a way to shame opposition.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Sensational said:


> Why would it need to be one or the other.
> 
> I think you buy the tag line these people use more so than they even believe their own BS.


I don't really care what your beliefs are, because I know that they won't necessarily reflect your actions. SJWs of all stripes don't agree - they think (and this is what makes them so dangerous) that intentions will equal outcomes. Ironically, a morally flawed or indifferent man can often end up doing more good than the principles zealot, who is blinded by the vision they refuse to compromise on.



Sensational said:


> I think you might underestimate how subjectively conservative I may be in some ways despite objectively being socially liberal. I.e. I myself do not promote abortion. I just do not go out of my way to solicit my opinion on it in a way to shame opposition.


If I'm underestimating that, I apologize. I am sure that people on PerC think I am more conservative - or at least more_ ideologically_ conservative - than I actually am in real life. Our impressions of people are largely dependent on posts and the vibes we pick up from picture and music choice, things like that, which are all pretty superficial.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Rock Of Ages said:


> I don't really care what your beliefs are, because I know that they won't necessarily reflect your actions. SJWs of all stripes don't agree - they think (and this is what makes them so dangerous) that intentions will equal outcomes. Ironically, a morally flawed or indifferent man can often end up doing more good than the principles zealot, who is blinded by the vision they refuse to compromise on.


Assuming is not knowing. Granted I will give ya you may have merit on accuracy in numbers of assumption. But still it is not knowing.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

It's the language they speak. It's a different language. It's the language of robotics. It's too objective and detailed. 


They dont know anything about sex is why they aren't having any lol. They keep tying longer and longer words to their feelings to describe them. Instead of feeling. 


Heres an example of the power of language:

"we killed people"

"we neutralized the opposition"

One is emotional. The other is objective. That's the language we have these days



Look around you at all the rectangles. Everything is put in a box. This is what happens when military power rules the world for thousands of years

Think of the term social justice warrior. Sound military right? Warrior? 

Its a problem that's not seen as a problem because it's SUCH A BIG PROBLEM no one notices wtf we did to lifestyle of man.

We are now toys in a toy box instead of out in the room and playing with each other.


----------



## LivingWaters (Apr 2, 2017)

Stelliferous said:


> It's the language they speak. It's a different language. It's the language of robotics. It's too objective and detailed.
> 
> 
> They dont know anything about sex is why they aren't having any lol. They keep tying longer and longer words to their feelings to describe them. Instead of feeling.
> ...


You in particular have always fascinated me...I believe at one point you told me you were diagnosed with schizophrenia...I wonder what impact the culture is having on people's minds and if rather it's the culture--the glut of media bombardment and the multiplicity of views and multiple-tabs etc.--that is causing unfortunate conditions like yours.


----------



## LivingWaters (Apr 2, 2017)

Rock Of Ages said:


> People can oppose abortion for a whole lot of different reasons.
> 
> I am an atheist and personally dislike the religious right's principles zealotry and lack of pragmatism. You are correct in identifying them as the SJWs of the right, as both are obsessed with righteousness to the point of absolute moral rigidity. Righteousness can impede the intuition required to identify a sound course of action. I tend to clash with people who strongly identify with their value system.
> 
> ...


I would compare it rather to a 'cultural family.' Read short stories by Chekov to understand what I mean (Russian imperialists and Cossacks are rather more like brothers-in-law, even though they don't share blood.)


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

No, we're doing fine. In Niger this generation is having so much sex they got a birth rate of 7.6! There's 75 countries with a birth rate in excess of 3 and only 73 with a birth rate in arrears of 2.










The medium or low trajectories are the best options and we are on course for them. Nothing at all to see here, for every Niger and South Sudan putting up porn star performances with 7.6 & 6.7 respectively, there's a limp dicked Hungary on 1.3 and South Korea on 1.2 to cancel it out.


----------



## LivingWaters (Apr 2, 2017)

Taj Badalandabad said:


> No, we're doing fine. In Niger this generation is having so much sex they got a birth rate of 7.6! There's 75 countries with a birth rate in excess of 3 and only 73 with a birth rate in arrears of 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You bring up an interesting point--the dichotomy between developing and developed nations.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't know the full reason. But this observation might elucidate.

1. Women, by and large, want to be dominated. Bondage and rape fantasies are super common. I don't think I've ever dated a girl that didn't have one on some level. Desire to cede control for fun, or need to cede control to get around an annoyingly hyperactive conscience, and all the anti-sex propaganda force-fed to them since childhood. Can't beat yourself up for things you can't control, right?

2. The country is moving towards very, very strict standards of consent, and the responsibility by default lying with the male (e.g. both drunk, neither remember, both regret, male gets charged, female goes home). 

I'd have less sex, too, in that environment. Come to think of it, I do, actually. lol. FTS.


----------



## LivingWaters (Apr 2, 2017)

Sovereign said:


> I don't know the full reason. But this observation might elucidate.
> 
> 1. Women, by and large, want to be dominated. Bondage and rape fantasies are super common. I don't think I've ever dated a girl that didn't have one on some level. Desire to cede control for fun, or need to cede control to get around an annoyingly hyperactive conscience, and all the anti-sex propaganda force-fed to them since childhood.
> 
> ...


Those seem more like symptoms rather than causes to me...


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

LivingWaters said:


> You in particular have always fascinated me...I believe at one point you told me you were diagnosed with schizophrenia...I wonder what impact the culture is having on people's minds and if rather it's the culture--the glut of media bombardment and the multiplicity of views and multiple-tabs etc.--that is causing unfortunate conditions like yours.


My schizophrenia came from trauma. It comes from extreme isolation as a way to communicate with the self. Much like other conditions. 

Society is creating isolation because society is creating soldiers, not people. And people don't handle it isolation well because we need to socialize and if we can't then we find other ways to do it or we kill each other..... sad


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

LivingWaters said:


> Those seem more like symptoms rather than causes to me...


Agreed. However, it could also be causal. Not saying it's the only factor, or even a major one. It's just one of the big reasons I fall into the "less sex" group.


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

LivingWaters said:


> Oh, the gloss of 'young' liberalism. It won't save you from being eaten alive. Poor camouflage.


Hahaha.. Sure, guy on the corner holding a "the end is nigh" sign.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Toru Okada said:


> How many of you guys actually cold approach women? I don't often do it, it's hard and dating sites are easier on the nerves, though arguably less effective IME. Maybe millennial guys aren't approaching enough. Your Dad and Grandpa *had to do that* to get laid, and overall I think their social/sexual game would have been more refined because of this.


Well that's essentially the rub of it, isn't it? They had to. There really was no choice back then. It's not that they were somehow any better, or more noble, or whatever other positive you'd ascribe to them. It's all they had available. Do you really think if they had what we have now they'd be any different? :laughing:

Most of them guys that I've known also had a porn mag stash somewhere too. Do you think if they had the internet we have that they'd still have the mags instead?

And before you ask, no, I'm not a Millenial. I'm on the downswing of my 30s, lol. I just think it's silly to assume there's a difference in people when it's really a difference in technology and options. I bet the guys that lived prior to phones would say the guys that had phones didn't approach as often either in person. Well, duh!


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Women finally feel empowered. I'm 49 and have watched society as women have discovered who they really are, and it's not what men want them to be. It's just an evolutionary discrepancy. Don't worry, we'll still make more people.


----------



## LivingWaters (Apr 2, 2017)

Wiz said:


> Hahaha.. Sure, guy on the corner holding a "the end is nigh" sign.


When did I say that? Implying millions weren't swept up and murdered by the likes of those you'd seek to placate. 'Ples like me, K? I still know what's hep!"


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Toru Okada said:


> How many of you guys actually cold approach women? I don't often do it, it's hard and dating sites are easier on the nerves, though arguably less effective IME. Maybe millennial guys aren't approaching enough. Your Dad and Grandpa had to do that to get laid, and overall I think their social/sexual game would have been more refined because of this.


I cold approach women during the day; I'm not a hypocrite. Happy to give you some examples if you'd like.

However from my observations (confirmed by women themselves), the fairer sex is much less open to a strange man approaching them than they used to be. I blame the general social retardation of younger Millennial women, who have been primed to view men as rapists so tend to freeze and react with fear in this situation. Combine this with the limitless number of men Tinder allows a woman to select at reject at her convenience, without any consequences, and it's small wonder that most chicks don't flash much more than an awkward smile my way.

As such, women have become a lot more fussy in general, and they tend not to be as "open" offline. Half the time girls in a club are on their phones swiping! As such, there are less and less hookups happening in the way Gen X would have imagined, now it's all over the net which is killing the night scene, at least where I live (TX). 

If you are not incredibly good looking, your chances will largely depend on having an in with the girl already (social qualifying). As such the best situation is to be set up with her by one of her friends or her family - both of which sound awfully traditional but actually work, because she won't bail on you. This is the approach I am taking now.


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

LivingWaters said:


> When did I say that? Implying millions weren't swept up and murdered by the likes of those you'd seek to placate. 'Ples like me, K? I still know what's hep!"


You didn't. Just your presentation. 

Haha, yeah. Just hit me up when the LSD wears of and we can have a sensible conversation.


----------



## LivingWaters (Apr 2, 2017)

Wiz said:


> You didn't. Just your presentation.
> 
> Haha, yeah. Just hit me up when the LSD wears of and we can have a sensible conversation.


Do you seriously laugh in the faces of pious people as you see them? Say they're on LSD and that they're all crazy--the 90% of the worlds population that believes? Boy, you must make people uncomfortable.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

The #1 most important step is actually getting a woman to turn up on a date. Everything else is secondary. This is why Tinder sucks; it's why all online forms of dating suck - there is no pressure on the woman to front. You are just some random guy. 

I now understand that the key to success is putting as much social pressure as possible on the woman to turn up as promised, and to ensure she makes a decent effort to please me. I have set up three dates this week (more than I ever have, like, ever) not by cold approaching, but through networking. Meeting girls, befriending them, then getting an in with other girls ("hey ur single, I know someone whos single and hes nice + has a hot body, u 2 should hook up"). Family connections also work well, especially if the girl is rich and/or conservative.

Social pressure.

Leverage.

Learn about these two concepts and apply them to your dates. Women care what their friends and family think about them a hell of a lot more than men do. Thanks to social media, it only takes a few clicks to spread an embarrassing rumour. She's a flake? Manipulative? Doesn't treat men right? You can't get away with treating a date you might actually know like shit.


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

LivingWaters said:


> Do you seriously laugh in the faces of pious people as you see them? Say they're on LSD and that they're all crazy--the 90% of the worlds population that believes? Boy, you must make people uncomfortable.


I don't, I respect people until I get disrespected. Whatever they choose to believe.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

LivingWaters said:


> Oh, the gloss of 'young' liberalism. It won't save you from being eaten alive. Poor camouflage.


I'm not a liberal. So there's that.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

...because we have consoles, PCs, phones, porn, anime, internet, media, etc.

Millenials are the subjects of advanced consumerism, satisfying them (I should be saying "us") to the point of us feeling less and less need to pursue sexual pleasure.

It's basically the combination of capitalism and technology that lead to this state of society in which we consume in comfort.

The left emphasizes of comfort while discouraging consumption, while the right emphasizes on consumption while discouraging comfort.

_We can't consume without at least some degree of comfort, but there's no point in comfort if there's nothing to consume._

Instant gratification also plays a major role in this:

More and more millennials are starting to care less about the future and more about the present, making decisions that are beneficial in the present but detrimental in the future - all that matters being getting through the day in the best way possible.

Maybe this is why the fake liberals tend to support taxing the rich so much:
Short term result: everyone gets more money - long term result: economic collapse.

They (we) become blind to delayed gratification, which, even if it's their ambition, feels like nothing more than an empty promise, hence gets treated as such.

*Considering this mindset, it's much more reasonable to simply jack off than to make the effort of hooking up with another person.*


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Endologic said:


> there's no point in comfort if there's nothing to consume.


Comfort is always in style.


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

I have a confession to make: I have never watched porn

Porn destroys the intimacy and the mystery of love making, we know this because making love is now called having sex. It sound so brutal and lonely, you may as well dig a hole in the dirt or take a carrot and fuck that, no romance! Who would want to have sex under those conditions?

I have made love to more women than most of you men and women have had hot dinners. Simply because I did not have sex with them.

You millennials ones do not know how to make love


----------



## LivingWaters (Apr 2, 2017)

Endologic said:


> ...because we have consoles, PCs, phones, porn, anime, internet, media, etc.
> 
> Millenials are the subjects of advanced consumerism, satisfying them (I should be saying "us") to the point of us feeling less and less need to pursue sexual pleasure.
> 
> ...


>t. MGTOW

When will that defeatist meme die?


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

LivingWaters said:


> You bring up an interesting point--the dichotomy between developing and developed nations.


Places like Hungary and Russia are backwards third world sort of places, and they have some of the lowest birth rates going around. In fact in the Soviet sphere this problem started as early as the 70s

It just seems to be a problem across Europe and east Asia. Also North America and Australia. 

South & Central America, South & West Asia, and all of Africa is doing really well in population growth (and therefore sex). They are having the baby boom phase the west had 60 or 70 years ago.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Here's the true meaning of philosophers stone, which is actually based on sexual energy.

The circle represents your sexual energy. It's out of control so then you square the circle. This allows you to think in terms of objective versus terms of subjective. Next is a triangle to go around the squared circle. It represents the 3 energies: masculine, feminine, Neutral. Masculine energy is disciplining, feminine energy is commanding, neutral energy is compromising. This is quite related to Socrates (masculine), Plato (feminine), and Aristotle (neutral). Then you circle the triangle to create sexual passion. Alexander the Great was the one who circled the triangle. But even he was beaten by Diogenes who simply saw the Great Alexander as one who was taking the light from he. For he simply saw himself a king for having no sexual energy. 

And thats sort of the problem today. The philosophy is built around the absence of sexual energy. It's masturbatory, pure individual satisfaction. Nothingness. The abyss. 

But the abyss isn't the end! There is a king of kings philosopher whose name is Jesus who came after to show the world the perfect equilibrium. To stop the ouroboros snake from eating itself! And he taught faith. Living in the present. It's not about winning/ruling but about surrendering to let another rule. To stop the fighting and the overthinking and surrender. Bigger is not better nor is smaller better. To give and to take. 

And the global philosophy is growing to see soon enough just what Christ was going on about 2000 years ago. 

Cuz right meow the philosophy of the world is destructive. There's no equilibrium. Just conflict between extremes. Any great writer/philosopher/artist knows about the equilibrium of Christ. The problem is Christ was one man against the world. So he lost. 

But I'm hopeful we'll get a new leader, destined to rule. And not the antichrist who inspires destruction to break out of depression but the one after who inspires compassion to break out of destruction. Hopefully by 2050. 

Its a global sexual disintegration going on which only ends one way... :'/ replacing sexual desire with killing desire. In the time of Christ, the same thing happened. Everyone was a killer/torturer. They went rogue. And the world too will go rogue. I think the next generation is afraid of their sexual energy because the next step is.... evil. So they instead suppress it. Which will ultimately only increase the psychological inflation when it does happen. The longer we suppress our desire to kill the more we will kill when we snap. It's the pretense to war. It's happened throughout history many times over. 

Women dont really have this problem to the scale of man. It's a good thing women are gaining more power. It's the only way to stop the cycle of sexual domination and create a new system of sexual compassion. It's a big scary leap of faith though. But it's the right move, overthrow the kings of dominion and allow the king of compassion to rule. Only then can sexual energy be used to create, not destroy.

It's the destructive cycle of kingship that is responsible for the younger generation who wishes to be a new king. Sigh


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Porno


----------



## LivingWaters (Apr 2, 2017)

Stelliferous said:


> Here's the true meaning of philosophers stone, which is actually based on sexual energy.
> 
> The circle represents your sexual energy. It's out of control so then you square the circle. This allows you to think in terms of objective versus terms of subjective. Next is a triangle to go around the squared circle. It represents the 3 energies: masculine, feminine, Neutral. Masculine energy is disciplining, feminine energy is commanding, neutral energy is compromising. This is quite related to Socrates (masculine), Plato (feminine), and Aristotle (neutral). Then you circle the triangle to create sexual passion. Alexander the Great was the one who circled the triangle. But even he was beaten by Diogenes who simply saw the Great Alexander as one who was taking the light from he. For he simply saw himself a king for having no sexual energy.
> 
> ...


I disagree about women getting power being a sign of coming compassion. To me it seems that the proper borders between the sexes are being abrogated. It's a sign of societal decline. Camille Paglia talks about this a lot. Thank you for your description of the philosopher's stone--I had always wondered about that.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

LivingWaters said:


> To me it seems that the proper borders between the sexes are being abrogated. It's a sign of societal decline.


Yay! We disagree even more.


----------



## LivingWaters (Apr 2, 2017)

Mick Travis said:


> Yay! We disagree even more.


So what of it?


----------

